# Coral Lipstick Help



## Lady_Danger (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I hope this is the right place to be asking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did a quick search through the forum as well as online and haven't found a definitive answer. I'm looking for the lipstick Kate Nash is wearing in the Do Wah Doo video - I've been obsessed with it ever since the music video was released but can't seem to put my finger on exactly what shade it is as I don't own any coral shades from MAC and this seems like the ideal colour. The lipstick in the video definitely looks like a MAC tube; 










As she seems to be around an NC15/20 (around the same skin tone as myself) I'm leaning towards thinking it's Costa Chic over Vegas Volt as whenever I've swatched Vegas Volt it's very red toned against my skin. Looking at the lipstick in the different lighting used through the video it's deinitely got a peach-y undertone rather than straight up bright coral. The only thing that's making me think it's not Costa Chic is the fact that it's a frost finish. If anyone has any ideas of what it might be it would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 20, 2010)

i'm not 100% sure which one it is she is using specifically, but it looks an awfully lot like 'ever hip' from the liberty collection. at least similar in coloring with my skintone (nc30-35)


----------



## Meisje (Jun 20, 2010)

Have they yellowed the color of the film a little to look 70s?


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 20, 2010)

hm.. possibly even ravishing? i remember going for a coraly pinky lippy a few months back and i was about to pay for ravishing until i saw ever hip. and i didn't look back, lol.


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Have they yellowed the color of the film a little to look 70s?_

 
Hmm from the behind the scenes stuff I've seen some parts of the music video definitely seem a little more yellow toned like in the first image, I'm thinking it's more from the lighting used, but it's always a possibility that they added an effect. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosegasm* 

 
_hm.. possibly even ravishing? i remember going for a coraly pinky lippy a few months back and i was about to pay for ravishing until i saw ever hip. and i didn't look back, lol._

 
I've just been looking at Ravishing, it looks like a good possibility! I completely regret not getting Ever Hip, it's originally what I went in for and ended up getting Petals & Peacocks instead for no apparent reason, I think I was just sucked in by the colour. When I went back to pick it up it was already sold out in store and online


----------



## kdolll (Jun 20, 2010)

Another vote for Ravishing!!! & I am sooo with you on not getting Ever Hip !


----------



## loudhearted (Jun 21, 2010)

It also looks like Dressmaker Dressmaker from the recent Pret A Papier collection with liner or Lip Erase under it (though I guess if the video was filmed before Pret A Papier was released in late April this wouldn't be possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hil34 (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it's ever hip! Unfortunately I lost mine


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like Dressmaker, Dressmaker to me.


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe Jazzed from In the Groove collection!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 22, 2010)

i say jazzed as well.


----------



## jacquiqui (Jul 23, 2010)

looks like vegas volt to me. when i was much paler light side of nc20, that's how it looked on me.


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2010)

^ Agree. I'm NW15-20 and Vegas Volt looks exactly like this on me.


----------

